# reloj digital sincronico



## chiqui (Nov 6, 2006)

muchachos buenas tares, estoy buscando un plano para hacer un reloj digital sincronico con un 555 para 4 display bcd de 7 segmentos


----------



## nemesaiko (Nov 6, 2006)

hola agimo mira aca tengo un circuito hecho en circuitmaker2000
se trata de un reloj digital espero que te sirva de algo 

LIMA-PERU


----------

